# My daughter learning to ride soon :-)



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have ridden for years so i have always said my daughter (who is now 3) will learn too. She will be learning in September. I am taking her to the stables for at least 4 weeks before so she can learn sights, smells, sounds etc etc. I want to instill good confidence about being around horses/ponies until she actually gets on and starts a lifelong love with them lol!! 
She will be around them when they are being mucked out, fed, groomed, tacked, ridden, jumped etc. I know she is only 3 but i want her to learn (and be confident) as much as she can and carry it throughout.
I don't know who is more excited me or her! I haven't ridden since losing my beloved loan boy. It still hurts  but i know i can do anything for her  
I won't ride, not yet, but i will be there for her all the way!

Does anyone have any other pointers that could help? Should she start at public stables or (fully qualified) private? Over here we only have 2 public stables but a fair few private who gave up teaching people to ride but own a few horses/ponies and will teach for a very select few.


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

I got my son a shetland pony when he was 3, basically so that he could learn around him as my mare is far too big (17hh) and he started to show an interest in grooming etc... After a month the novelty wore off with him, he was too young to appreciate it really. He's now 5 though and loves it. Do you stilll know anyone with horses? I'd do what you have said and take her to see them a few times and see how interested she is before going out and buying all the gear!

I'm sure she will love it, little girls do and I bet you'll be riding again in a couple of months time


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

They wont have children at a stables untill they are 5  i've looked for my little boy hes also 3!! so if you wanted to start her i suggest getting yourself a little pony for her xx


----------



## Horsesport (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I started riding when I was 5 so when my daughter was born, I decided I want her to ride early too.
Couldnt find a stables to take her before 5 and only then they were few and far between.
If you go private, I would make sure you check they have insurance cover and adequate cover too......

Darcey is now 8 and has been riding for 2 years and we are lucky to have the loan of two ponies locally which is great but not as good as our own..One day....LOL

Nikki


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am still not sure what to do lol!

She really wants to, i think i might just go to friends stables with her. She wouldn't be able to ride but she can bve around them and learn all the other things lol!

She would be able to sit on one of her horses but not actually ride him.

I might do that. Then if she gets bored i haven't been out of pocket  at least if she can keep that up then once she hits 5 she can then be knowleable about most things but riding lol!!!

I didn't realise the age was 5  when i learnt i did start at stables then went private but that was a while ago!! lol!

Thanks for the info guys
x


----------

